# Toll free roads in France



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Just planning our first trip down to Spain via France at the end of September - I have loads of questions but will do more research before I ask too many - one thing I simply can't find is a list of Toll free roads in France - sorry if it's been asked before 

Any help appreciated
oh and is it correct that you need a photo id Drivers licence for Spain?

Many thanks
Bosky bee


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

You can plan a toll free route on Mappy or ViaMichelin 
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/gbr/dyn/controller/Driving_directions

from the AA site ..
Spain (including Balearic and Canary Isles)
All valid UK driving licences should be accepted. This includes the older all-green style licences (in Northern Ireland older paper style with photographic counterpart), although the EU appreciates that these may be more difficult to understand and that drivers may wish to voluntarily update them before travelling abroad if time permits. Application form D1 (in Northern Ireland DL1) is available from most Post Offices®. Alternatively, older licences may be accompanied by an IDP.

http://www.theaa.com/getaway/idp/motidp006.html


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi boskybee 

The AA map of France book, can usually be found in discount booksellers, shows very clearly toll free motorways in France. I find it very useful for planning routes. It is not as detailed as a Michelin Map but for route planning it is much easier. 

Regards 

Herman


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Slightly off topic....has anyone ever worked out their mileage going into Spain through France off toll roads compared with motorways and how does the fuel consumption compare. Taking into consideration that tolls will be about 70 to 80 euros is there any financial advantage in staying off motorways ?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Billym I wish it was only 80 euros in tolls from Alicante to Dunkirk, we find that the toll staff look at our twin rear wheels and charge accordingly, I think in Spain it's group 2 we usually try to use toll free unless it entails driving through some awkward town with crazy spanish or french drivers trying to cut us up then we will pay a toll, non toll is similar in miles but adds a few driving hours its still a 3 day trip for us whether toll or toll free, we have done northern France with 900 miles in one day but never again, we have never taken the same route twice always alternate ,makes it more interesting, and always avoid Paris,


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Billym

We have never used the toll roads with the RV, the cost with the C class was bad enough, do you know how they class an RV ? I've looked at the site : 
http://www.autoroutes.fr/voyage/itineraires.php?lng=2 but it's not clear what toll they charge RVs.. I'm guessing a 'coach' class .. which would make a North South journey about €150 .. can you clarify :?


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

I don't know about "RV"s, but motorcaravans (Camping-cars to the French) are Class 2 for motorway tolls in France. I can't see why an RV should be any different - unless the French anti-american bias has influenced them. I suppose there is some upper size limit though, thinking about it. Personally I never use the toll motorways. The French D roads are almost as direct and far more enjoyable to drive on. Since I cruise at 50 - 55 mph the time difference is not significant. The mpg saving on the motorways is far outweighed by the tolls.

Brian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BrianR said:


> The French D roads are almost as direct and far more enjoyable to drive on. Since I cruise at 50 - 55 mph the time difference is not significant. The mpg saving on the motorways is far outweighed by the tolls.
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian 
totally agree, you see more of France and it's more relaxing .. I was just curious ..

jim


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Bosky bee,

We regularly go down to south west France, mainly Bordeaux. I see you are in Hampshire. If you go from Portsmouth to Caen/ St Malo/ Cherbourg, then Rennes - Nantes, the motorways to that point are free. Its only when you pass Nantes, that you start to pay. The motorways in Brittany are free as far as I know.

After that, if you take the RN, (Route Nationale or Bis, meaning alternative to the motorway), you will find it makes little difference in time or fuel. It will make a difference at the péage though which can be very expensive. The RN and the A10, (motorway), criss cross each other all the way down.

Usually we come off the motorway just to break the monotony of it and see some towns. Nantes is not bad, Saintes is small but okay, coming off the motorway gives you the chance to explore. Bordeaux is beautiful, big and complex and worth spending time in. You say Spain, but not where, east or west. The motorway from Bordeaux to St Sebastion, about 2-2 1/2 hours is good and not as expensive as going the other route, i.e., Bordeaux - Toulouse and down to Barcelona.

Our Autotrail 840 is classed as the equivalent of up to 12 tonnes because it has a tag axle, so is expensive, so what you're driving makes a helluva difference. Anyway, after twenty years on this route, I usually prefer the RN, but sometimes like to stop at the services for a good rest and nosh.
Best of luck, there's so much to see down that way en route.

Willie


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

in France up to 7500kg motorhome is class 3. I cant believe they would charge you class 4 unless you go through the class 4 toll although yes they often act like thier lives depend on it . I cant remember about Spain but my post was about getting through France. We have done most of the obvious routes to or from Spain and France and I reckon 80 euros is about right more or less. We dont keep a record. It cost us 40 euros Nantes to Bordeaux in May which was a lot. From Nimes to St. Tropez was about 30 euros.

We love France and rarely race through it but realise that people do. I just wondered if it was all that cheaper to go off motorway, bearing in mind wear and tear


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello again,

For Billym, you can gothrough the whole of France and not use motorways at all. Follow the "Bis" sign and you will be on the non-motorway traffic route parallel with the motorway. You don't need to spend 80euros or any euros. The RN roads are good straight roads.

Okay, Friday afternoon behind a truck or vengange time behind a tractor, is a pain, but in general, it's about the same in time and distance. On Sundays, no trucks, so it is a doddle.

Willie


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all ...are time in france was a10 or n10 ..took n10 as no toll but by the time you build up speed you have to slow down for islands and felt we were not getting anywere so go on a10 but we were made to pay for it ...so its swings and rounderbouts ...pardon the pun

dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Maps*

Hello,

IMHO (Humble) no point in using viamichelin. get yourself a Europe or even better France map and plan a route using non Peage roads where possible.

Driving through on the RN, D roads you do see the best of France and buy the best bread, supporting local business!.

We do use toll roads, the most expensive being the new Autoroute that links Rouen with Le Mans - came in at a wopping 50 Euros. Only used it because it was early morning and Paris was at a standstill with radio reports Quoting "Temps a Traverse Paris Sud a Nord-Ouest" at 3 Hours!

Bon Voyage

Trev


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Maps*



teemyob said:


> IMHO (Humble) no point in using viamichelin. get yourself a Europe or even better France map and plan a route using non Peage roads where possible.


Hi Trev

Why is there no point in using ViaMichelin to plan a toll free route ?


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Maps*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> We do use toll roads, the most expensive being the new Autoroute that links Rouen with Le Mans - came in at a wopping 50 Euros. Only used it because it was early morning and Paris was at a standstill with radio reports Quoting "Temps a Traverse Paris Sud a Nord-Ouest" at 3 Hours!
> Trev


We paid €35.40 travelling between Tours and Rouen on a Friday last month charged at the Classe 2 rate.
We set off on the holiday with the intention of using the Autoroutes as little as possible but decided that they have a use when you want to get somewhere quickly!
So, slow and free or quick and dear!

Phil


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Thanks all for the help - already saved a fortune with this info. Having just packed in work we need to watch the spending and have plenty of time to go slow on the scenic routes, we are heading down to Alicante chasing the sun.

Brilliant info as usual!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Maps*



ScotJimland said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO (Humble) no point in using viamichelin. get yourself a Europe or even better France map and plan a route using non Peage roads where possible.
> ...


Hello Jim,

Viamichelin is fine for planning when at home. I have used for years right back when it was Shell Geostar. However, not much use when your on the road and wish to change the rout.

Trev


----------

